
Interesting job descriptions - khatribharat
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XB4TXbgdiaMreb8LNBRh-uT47WFq4C_pu388DVVvnSQ
======
khatribharat
This is still work-in-progress, and will be maintained as a living document
forever. Your contributions are most welcome.

